

DropZap 2.2 videos and promo codes (puzzle game for iPhone and iPad) - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDIBisib-Zc

======
amichail
web demo: <http://dropzap.com>

iPad mode video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sovfv6zUUGs>

iPhone mode video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDIBisib-Zc>

promo codes (please post which one you took on the thread at Touch Arcade):
<http://forums.toucharcade.com/showthread.php?t=56080>

